# Sponsorship to Rent in Rosarito or Tijuana



## AvaGrace (May 12, 2017)

Hello Everyone and Thank You for any Help

Will I need to be sponsored to rent an apartment in Rosarito or Tijuana long term? If anyone has experience with this could you please share, thank you!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Depends on the landlord. Also should have a resident Visa


----------

